# Coca-Cola is now a sports drink.



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Some rider for Robobank had a Coke in his goodie bag at one of the feeding stations today. I just found it awfully ironic that we sit here talking about which boutique sports drink is the best and he's drinking a Coke! Gotta love it! I mean, I'm sure it's not all that he drinks, but it was kind of cool. I guess it has lots of carbs, sugar, and caffeine...


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Riders are allowed the occasional Coke for the taste of it, but no more than that. During hot stages like yesterday's they go through a waterbottle every 15 to 20 minutes, that would be an awful lot of gas if they were all filled with Coke.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Bike racers have had the occasional Coke for a long time.

Let me tell you, towards the end of a long, hot stage, it can be teh best thing EVAR...


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

The team usually give them water down coke and it is a very common practise in the pro peleton.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

It's also sans carbonation.


----------



## Balderick (Jul 11, 2006)

It seems a precondition of most elite riders around where I live to suck down a Coke before and after a race. I suspect it is based more on habit than anything else, although the cafeine would not hurt.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

jm3 said:


> It's also sans carbonation.


I've seen, in the past, where someone in the team car will open a coke and let it go flat beofre giving it to the rider. But in yesterday's stage, they had 8oz cans in their muzettes, and were opening them on the fly, so they would have all their carbonation (I think it's really all just about their love of carbon anything :idea: ) as well as not being watered down.

But that fizz does help clear the throat and the taste is a much appreciated after all those cardboard energy bars and Gu nastiness.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

last year i remember seeing a rider climbing and grabbed a Coke from a fan right before he crested the mountain. he zipped up his jersey, popped the top, and guzzled it. Paul or Phil commented that it was normal to drink a Coke and than went on about riders only taking sealed drinks from the fans adding the anecdote of giving riders water from the streams making them sick.

nothing is better than a Coke after a huge mountain climb


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Gibo Simoni prefers his coke BEFORE the mountain climbs.


----------



## dcairns (Sep 6, 2006)

rogger said:


> ...that would be an awful lot of gas if they were all filled with Coke.


Should be the official drink of team "Leaky Gas"


----------



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

Have you never stopped at a gas station near the end of a long ride - I tell you, that coke will do you wonders when your cooked.

When you are extra cooked - Chocolate bar too.


----------



## Kalrog (Aug 17, 2006)

I have been doing cokes as a part of training fuel since my marathon days and it is VERY common on trail running to have cokes available at the feed stations. It is very nice.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

There is nothing better than a cold coke on a hard, hot ride. Back when I would do 100-mile, 10,000 foot days fairly regularly, downing a cold coke at mile 75 or so was just like doping. It has to be a real Coke, however. Diet Coke is completely useless.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

tyro said:


> Some rider for Robobank had a Coke in his goodie bag at one of the feeding stations today. I just found it awfully ironic that we sit here talking about which boutique sports drink is the best and he's drinking a Coke! Gotta love it! I mean, I'm sure it's not all that he drinks, but it was kind of cool. I guess it has lots of carbs, sugar, and caffeine...



Many of the teams add the mini cans. I bought a 6 pack once and managed to score ice, (rareity in France) and kept them in a small cooler on Les Deux Alps. I handed them out ice cold to the American riders (not Lance, he was a bit busy). They loved it. Hincapie was like "it's cold.....NICE"


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

teoteoteo said:


> Many of the teams add the mini cans. I bought a 6 pack once and managed to score ice, (rareity in France) and kept them in a small cooler on Les Deux Alps. I handed them out ice cold to the American riders (not Lance, he was a bit busy). They loved it. Hincapie was like "it's cold.....NICE"


Awesometown! I bet they remember you and reference you all the time on some of the hot stages. I can just hear Hincapie on the stage yesterday, "Where is that guy with the cold Cokes when we need him?" :thumbsup:


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Coke is the poor man's EPO. I mean, Coca-Cola.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I'll usually get a coke instead of sports drink near the end of a long ride if I'm a little too tired. I use E-Caps so I'm getting my electrolytes elsewhere. I mix it with water about 1 part water and 2 parts coke and then shake it a few times to defizz it. It will do wonders for your energy. Coke will also settle an upset stomach a bit if it is defizzed. It's my wonder drink.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*what about...*

PEPSI :thumbsup: 

Michael
www.MLKimages.com


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

Coca-Cola is the nectar of the gods. After any type of intense physical activity, all I really want is an ice cold Coke. 

Coke has bailed me out more than a few times. The most recent was on a 90-miler where I ran out of H2O after 50 miles. It wouldn't have been a problem except that it was unseasonably warm (80 in mid-April in OH) and none of the parks I passed along the route had their H2O turned on yet. I ended up suffering along for nearly 30 miles until I rolled past a fire station with a vending machine in front of it. I scraped together the loose change in my saddle bag, bought a Coke, slammed it, and finished the final 12 miles. I doubt I would've made it home without that Coke. Best dollar I ever spent!


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

Run1stBike2nd said:


> It wouldn't have been a problem except that it was unseasonably warm (80 in mid-April in OH) and none of the parks I passed along the route had their H2O turned on yet.


The beauty of Ohio weather and its inability to pay attention to the calendar. 
Where in OH were you riding?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*Dr Pepper too*

A defizzed Dr Pepper in your last waterbottle can make all the difference. I used to use this trick when I did double centuries. I remember reading about it as an "old school" rider's best friend at the end of a long ride. Now I guess Red Bull would do the same thing.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*yup*



VaughnA said:


> I'll usually get a coke instead of sports drink near the end of a long ride if I'm a little too tired. I use E-Caps so I'm getting my electrolytes elsewhere. I mix it with water about 1 part water and 2 parts coke and then shake it a few times to defizz it. It will do wonders for your energy. Coke will also settle an upset stomach a bit if it is defizzed. It's my wonder drink.


Yep...works great on the stomach if you are fealing queazy from hard exertion or heat, even it's warm.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

200 calories and some caffeine is just what you need sometimes. As long as you are ok on electrolytes from other sources.... The occasional Coke whilst riding doesn't seem to upset my stomach or cause any other ill effects.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

12oz can:

140 cal
50mg sodium
39g carbs (all from sugars)

Three of the 4 food groups right there! (add a banana and you're set!)


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

You guys are naive, like most pro bikes used to be a few years ago, they use sports drink but paint them with Coke decals... :wink:


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

dwwheels said:


> The beauty of Ohio weather and its inability to pay attention to the calendar.
> Where in OH were you riding?


I usually ride in the Akron-Canton-Wooster-New Philadelphia area. On that day, it was the Summit & Medina County Metroparks who let me down.


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

Dan Gerous said:


> You guys are naive, like most pro bikes used to be a few years ago, they use sports drink but paint them with Coke decals... :wink:


Just like Barry Bonds' HGH comes in Flax seed labeled jars


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

Run1stBike2nd said:


> I usually ride in the Akron-Canton-Wooster-New Philadelphia area. On that day, it was the Summit & Medina County Metroparks who let me down.


I am quite familiar with the Akron valley, Peninsula, Boston Mills, Bath areas for riding and consider that the best riding in Ohio.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

teoteoteo said:


> Many of the teams add the mini cans. I bought a 6 pack once and managed to score ice, (rareity in France) and kept them in a small cooler on Les Deux Alps. I handed them out ice cold to the American riders (not Lance, he was a bit busy). They loved it. Hincapie was like "it's cold.....NICE"


Coincidentally I was at the 2003 Tour (Hot as hell) and was standing next to an Australian who did the same thing for O'Grady, sans ice though.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Trek_envy said:


> Have you never stopped at a gas station near the end of a long ride - I tell you, that coke will do you wonders when your cooked.
> 
> When you are extra cooked - Chocolate bar too.


Yup!! a Coke and an almond Snickers bar!!! Talk about nirvana....


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I think it's cool! I mean you can use coke to remove rust from an old bumper AND as a recovery drink. You can even put ice cream in it and call it a float. Talk about versatility.


----------



## 24601 (Jul 4, 2005)

Have you seen the side of a case of Coke lately? It has this paragraph about how Coke hydrates. I saw that while leaning against a store window in the middle of a long ride. I stuck to my Gatorade.









I once heard that the last American to win the Olympic marathon (Frank Shorter) drank flat Coke as his energy drink during the run.


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

dwwheels said:


> I am quite familiar with the Akron valley, Peninsula, Boston Mills, Bath areas for riding and consider that the best riding in Ohio.


What about the hocking hills area?

This has to be my favorite area to ride in Ohio. Needless to say, there are some nice climbs down there: Revenge, Christmas Rock, Jack Run, Buena Vista to name a few.


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

I am currently living in central Ohio now. I am looking for the out-of-the-way spots that are usually not covered in organized rides, charity rides, etc. I may have to hold back on my previous statement until I put more miles in around central and southern Ohio.


----------



## KonaRider (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Coca-Cola has also been a Tour sponsor for a few years now.


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

BuckeyeBiker said:


> What about the hocking hills area?
> 
> This has to be my favorite area to ride in Ohio. Needless to say, there are some nice climbs down there: Revenge, Christmas Rock, Jack Run, Buena Vista to name a few.


I've never ridden in SE Ohio, but I suppose I should since I like hills. I'm not as big of a "park & ride" guy as when I first started riding, so I usually ride locally.


----------



## snowman3 (Jul 20, 2002)

teoteoteo said:


> Many of the teams add the mini cans. I bought a 6 pack once and managed to score ice, (rareity in France) and kept them in a small cooler on Les Deux Alps. I handed them out ice cold to the American riders (not Lance, he was a bit busy). They loved it. Hincapie was like "it's cold.....NICE"


Cool story. Something that you (and they!) probably remember for years to come!


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

dwwheels said:


> I am quite familiar with the Akron valley, Peninsula, Boston Mills, Bath areas for riding and consider that the best riding in Ohio.


I don't know if I'd call it the best riding in Ohio. It depends what you like. SW Ohio (namely Xenia) has miles and miles of paved MUTs w/ a 20 mph speed limit, SE Ohio has plenty of hills and very few people (i.e. less traffic), and NW Ohio is flat as a pancake and fairly rural. Central Ohio probably has the worst riding (bad traffic, flat roads, nothing to block the wind). 

The Cuyahoga Valley/Cleveland Metroparks probably offers the best riding in NE Ohio unless you're a big fan of flat and rural routes. I'm not sure which I like better, Coca-Cola or the Peninsula area.


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

KonaRider said:


> I'm pretty sure Coca-Cola has also been a Tour sponsor for a few years now.


Yeah, Abdujaperov could attest to that. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBtCaLYFKjo


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*yup*



Mootsie said:


> A defizzed Dr Pepper in your last waterbottle can make all the difference. I used to use this trick when I did double centuries. I remember reading about it as an "old school" rider's best friend at the end of a long ride. Now I guess Red Bull would do the same thing.


Can of Coke=140cal
Can of Dr Pepper=170cal

When you are on the verge of bonking I dont think there is a faster way to get sugar into your bloodstream short of an IV.

-G


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Euro-Coke is different then US Coke. It is made with real sugar, not that corn syrup junk. It is also less fizzy. 

I would say that 70-80% of musettes at the tour contain a coke.


----------

